# Think You Need a Software Token? Maybe Not...



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm surprised that quite a few thinks that software token is required to use E-Sys. Some even think it's needed to "unlock" the software before use. As I always tell somebody who's asking for a token, it's not always needed. Never fails to bring a smile when they come back and say "thanks, it worked!". Believe it or not, I'm just as happy as you are saving a few bucks.

There's only a few places in the app where it is needed, and depends on what you intend to do, you may not even need it at all. Connecting and reading coding data, Vehicle Order (FA), *VO Coding*, Flashing, clearing codes (via Transmitter app), importing/exporting FSC, FA/SVT/TAL editor, TAL calculation/processing don't need a token. Viewing CAF, viewing/editing FDL, and FDL coding do require one.

Let me just clear one thing before I go further. Coding will only enable (or disable) what your car can already do, but may disabled from factory. Coding will not let you fold your mirrors if you don't have the motorized mirrors. Variable Light Distribution will not work if you don't have KAFAS (Cameras). It can't magically do what you want it to do without supporting hardware.

So, you want Enhanced Bluetooth (EBT)? Can do, without token. Want to turn off Auto Start/Stop? Yup, no token required. Enable VLD? Unlock boot with doors? Normal/very sensitive light control? Alpine retrofit? Seatbelt reminder off? Yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes!

Just a note on seatbelt minder. I didn't touch this. Anything related to safety, I keep the default. It doesn't bother me, so it stays on. Same goes true for VIM, GPS warning...etc.

How? Before I go further, let me state that I didn't find any of the following items myself. Somebody else found 'em and is heavily discussed in different BMW boards. Let me know if you discover it and you want credit. I'll be glad to give credit where it's due. I simply don't know so I'm leaving it.

*EBT* - change 6NH to one of 6NK, 6NL, 6NS. Note: You must have COMBOX or NBT or the newer HU like ENTRYNAV
*VLD* (Anti Dazzle) - See this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660719
*Seatbelt minder* - HO-Wort OI11, OI12 and VO Code ACSM
*ASS* - Add OMSA to your HO-Wort (HO-Words) and VO Code FEM
*Retrofit Alpine* - HO-Wort HIFI, VO Code NBT - obviously, hardware is required
*"Retrofit" Satellite Tuner* - Import FSC, remove 693, add 655, VO Code NBT (NA Spec only)

The above is not by any means complete, nor definitive.

How to change VO and perform VO Coding: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7448118&postcount=2 (From ShawnSheridan)

As for VO Coding, the way I do it is that I have my modified FA XML File that I load and activate whenever I need to do VO coding. I don't write this modified FA back into the car. If you are worried that your dealership will be a pain in the a$$ when it comes to these matter, then, ensuring your VCM is not updated will be in your best interest. I'm lucky my dealership couldn't care less but this is not to say that it's OK to do it nor is your dealership gonna be the same.

Do you know anything else that doesn't require token? Let us all know.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

this is a great and very useful thread. 
I am not yet expert enough but Itake the opportunity to ask more details about ASS and adding OMSA to HO-wort. 
What this option does?
Thank you


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Adding OMSA and vo-coding FEM/CAS/BDC activates automatic start-stop memory.

Here are some more:

*Rear lights on with DRL* - add salapa 8TL, vo-code FRM/REM/BDC
*Automatic trunk lid can be opened only when car is unlocked* - add HO-Wort OENE, vo-code FEM/CAS/BDC
*Automatic trunk lid can be opened while car is locked* - add HO-Wort OEOE, vo-code FEM/CAS/BDC (not tested)

Changing battery size: Replace original *E*-Wort with correct one, vo-code FEM/CAS/BDC. Battery replacement also requires registration of the new battery with inpa, ista or tool32:

A070 - 70 ah AGM battery
A080 - 80 ah AGM battery
A090 - 90 ah AGM battery
A105 - 105 ah AGM battery
B070 - 70 ah lead battery
B080 - 80 ah lead battery
B090 - 80 ah lead battery

If you install some different size, eg 100 ah AGM, code next size upwards. In this case, 105 ah AGM.

TokenMaster's excellent NCD / CAFD Tool can show all available salapa/ho/e-codes for your car. FA / FP -> FP viewer, or SVT - CAFD.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

ap90500 said:


> Adding OMSA and vo-coding FEM/CAS/BDC activates automatic start-stop memory.


This is still new to me.
Does it mean that it is enough to open the HO-Wort folder and create a new one named OMSA?

Still some doubt aboud VO coding FEM/CAS/BDC as you reported. What are the esys steps to perform...

Unfortunately I am still confused about terms :dunno::dunno:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vince59 said:


> This is still new to me.
> Does it mean that it is enough to open the HO-Wort folder and create a new one named OMSA?
> 
> Still some doubt aboud VO coding FEM/CAS/BDC as you reported. What are the esys steps to perform...
> ...


Yes, open ho-wort folder and add OMSA. Then vo code FEM, CAS or BDC, it depend on your chassis model which module it has. TokenMaster already posted a link to 
vo-coding guide.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

:dunno:


ap90500 said:


> Yes, open ho-wort folder and add OMSA. Then vo code FEM, CAS or BDC, it depend on your chassis model which module it has. TokenMaster already posted a link to
> vo-coding guide.


thanks I'll have a look! can you please give me a simple explanation about VO coding after adding OMSA...why it is needed for? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vince59 said:


> :dunno:
> 
> thanks I'll have a look! can you please give me a simple explanation about VO coding after adding OMSA...why it is needed for? :dunno: :dunno:


VO-coding determines parameters for a specific module by using vehicle order. This is how these cars are coded at dealer workshop.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> ... mirrors. Variable Light Distribution will not work if you don't have KAFAS (Cameras). ....


Actually VLD has nothing to do with KAFAS and will work even if you don't have any camera..... maybe you mean anti-dazzle HBA instead of VLD

"Variable Light Distribution has several different modes of operation (for Low Beam):

1 - City Light: Shallow and Very Wide Beam Pattern active from 0 - 50kph (30MPH) (Both Headlamps are Panned outwards 12° horizontal from center and 0.7° lowered vertically)

2 - Standard Light: Same Basic Beam Pattern as with 8S4 Enabled and Headlamp Switch Set to Auto. Active from 50 - 110kph (30MPH - 68MPH)

3 - Guiding Fog Light - Shallow and Wider Beam Pattern Enabled with the Front Fog Lamps On and Headlamp Switch in Auto and Speed 0 - 110kph (Both headlamps are panned outwards 8° horizontal from center and lowered 0.7° vertically)

4 - Highway Light - Long Throw Pattern illuminating approx. 25% further than Standard Light. Active from 110 to 250kph (68MPH- 155MHP). (Driver's Side Headlamp is panned 3.5° outwards Horizontal from center and lowered 0.25° vertically, while the passenger side headlamp is raised 0.2° vertical)"


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> TokenMaster's excellent NCD / CAFD Tool can show all available salapa/ho/e-codes for your car. FA / FP -> FP viewer, or SVT - CAFD.


That's the tool I used to check some of the item too. Been using SVT-CAFD a lot lately. Also, comments found in CAFDs are really useful



mvaccaro said:


> Actually VLD has nothing to do with KAFAS and will work even if you don't have any camera..... maybe you mean anti-dazzle HBA instead of VLD


Yes, I meant Anti-dazzle HBA, but I thought it's also called VLD. When both projectors move in synch (except when stopped), with behavior like you stated, it's AHL. When projectors move individually and reacts to lights, it's VLD. I'm likely wrong with my terms.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> That's the tool I used to check some of the item too. Been using SVT-CAFD a lot lately. Also, comments found in CAFDs are really useful


Yes. With SVT-CAFD, you can check if e/ho/salapa does something for your car and also which modules you should code.


----------



## stagius24 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

Noob here. Looking at the f10 cheatsheet, how do I know which one can be coded through VO or non-VO?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheat Sheet Only shows FDL Codes. You would just have to know that the same function on Cheat Sheet could also be achieved via FA Option Code, E-Word, or HO-Word.


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone..

I have a 2014 BMW F20 and have been trying to VO Code "Trunk Lid can be opened with KeyFob while car is Locked". I have added the Ho-WORT OEOE to my FA and then VO Coded ACSM, FEM_BODY, HU_NBT and REM but it still does not work. Shawn has been really very helpful to get me this far but we have just reached a dead end in regards to this.

Any help would be appreciated..

TokenMaster have you got any ideas on this please?

Thanks.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Aftaab said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> I have a 2014 BMW F20 and have been trying to VO Code "Trunk Lid can be opened with KeyFob while car is Locked". I have added the Ho-WORT OEOE to my FA and then VO Coded ACSM, FEM_BODY, HU_NBT and REM but it still does not work. Shawn has been really very helpful to get me this far but we have just reached a dead end in regards to this.
> 
> ...


First of all, as stated on my post, this OEOE has not been tested (by me). OENE works on F11, this is the reverse thing, open trunk only when car is unlocked. F11 has an automatic trunk lid mechanism, do you have it? If I remember correctly, F20 only releases the trunk lid when using remote, but does not actually open it.

TokenMaster: I just tried F11 SVT with OENE/OEOE, this leads to no change. Still this OENE indeed works. Is this a bug or should I select some other option codes? I already used code for automatic trunk lid.


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi.

Thanks for replying. No i don't have a Automatic Tailgate. I just wanted my Trunk Unlock Button on the KeyFob to only open the Trunk but it currently also opens all the doors as well.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Betrayed14 (Mar 11, 2021)

Do I require a token if I want to code //M logo and autimatically folding mirrors when car locked or enhanced bt?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Betrayed14 said:


> Do I require a token if I want to code //M logo and autimatically folding mirrors when car locked or enhanced bt?


Its FDL Coding, so yes, .est token is required.


----------

